# Steam Pipe Effect



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

I am trying to create a steam pipe effect. I want it to be a blast of smoke and then the smoke goes away. I don't want it to linger like fog. Any ideas?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like you'll need a CO2 tank, regulator and a solenoid valve that can handle very low temps.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Not necessary, O. You can run air through your pipe, and run in a line from a low-watt fogger with some Fast Dissipating fog juice (Froggy's makes a good one). The fog will be visible blasting out, and will form clouds like the area would be if it were steamy, but it dissipates and won't collect and fog the place out.

There was a prop at TW that used that; you walked through an archway of "copper steam pipes" that were all jetting "steam" at you; the stuff went away pretty quick.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if I can post links yet but I taped a bit of the steam pipes that Revenant is talking about at the St Louis Transworld show. It's about halfway in the video:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Terra, how did you get an invite!!??? I, sooooooooo badly, wanted to go!!!! It wasn't open to the public.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Beth said:


> Terra, how did you get an invite!!??? I, sooooooooo badly, wanted to go!!!! It wasn't open to the public.


you just need to find a company to invite you i get invited by Scarefactory, Frightprop, Ghostride every year. Usually its as easy as joining the company's mailing list

http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/contact/Subscribe.asp


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought a kit from Fright Props a while back and they sent me one in my email. It was my first time at Transworld and had a BLAST!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice pipe steam effect.

I like the bouncey skeleton shown at 1:31 in the vid. I wonder if it would work as a cauldron stirrer. Anyone know who sells it and how much?


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Man, I didn't mean to hijack this thread. I really liked that steam pipe idea too and that's why I taped it.

Here is the link for the bouncing skeletons. I liked them because they are a latex skeleton with a steel rod through it's body. The slightest push makes it do that. I was thinking that you hook up a pneumatic cylinder to it and you've got a pretty good animated zombie. They run about $475. http://frighttheatre.com/catalog2/index.php


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a very cool looking steam pipe effect. Thanks for posting the video Terra.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hook up your drier up to the pipes and that should do the trick. Except we need it to be cold. Damn I never thought about that till now.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You're right, Rev. The right fogger and juice would do the trick, just need to control the air lines.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I talked to the guy at transworld about how the effect was acheived... You have to use a constant fog machine, with an air amplifier/nozzle. What it does is the air nozzle creates a vacuum and pushes regular air thru it creating suck a huge blast of air..

This is the nozzle/amplifier









Then what they do is trigger the fog for a second and blast the air thru a 3/8- 1/2" solenoid valve. It's a cool effect but between the nozzle (about 200$ and a constant 1200W fog machine you lookin around 4-600 bucks)


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

DS, I'm a little slow understanding these things. Is that nozzle attached to the outlet of the fog machine? Then, is that circle at the top of the nozzle where the air hose goes?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Unless you're wanting to keep the "leak" going continuously I don't see why you'd need such a powerful continuous fogger. And as for the nozzle, that looks like a basic Venturi type nozzle and a person could rig something for that much cheaper than 200 bucks. That original is designed for pro haunts; it needs to hold up under heavier use. For home haunt purposes something much cheaper could surely be arranged using the same principles.


----------

